# Sunday - Pensacola Beach



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Sunday morning we didn't feel like putting the boats in the water, and with all the Pomps being caught lately we decided to go give it a try. Went to Portofino about 9:30 Sunday morning. Armed with Flea rake, dead fleas, live shrimp ans dead shrimp. 

TONS of bonito running through the surf made for a lot of excitement on trout tackle, caught 1 leagal Black Drum and 2 legal pompano and a handfull of light tackle Bo-Bo's.

I have a lot of good action photos I will post later when they are sent to me.

Here's a picture of Dawna and Brittany both with their first ever Pompano.










Dawna and Brittany both with their first ever Pompano......Way to go girls










Man....We sure live in a beautiful place










Here's our little Australlian trying to catch "Tailers"....Who knows what they are? 

Guess they surf fish for em on the Gold Coast.










Here's Dad (Dantheman)setting up a Pomp rod for Brittany










Here's Brittany with My Fishing Partner and LONG time friend Alan's son Owen.

Future "Team Reel Gooder" Captain....










Brittany with a Bonito on light tacklle...adn me still thinking I'm a Deckhand










More of the same here.......










Britt-Britt with whats probably her first Bonito










My better half Dawna with a nice Black Drum










Dawna and Britt-Britt hamming it up for the camera










Raoul and myself trying to coax a few more Bonito to the beach










More of the same......(Man I need to lose some weight)










Raoul.....With yet another tangle:doh










Dad (Dantheman)jacking up a Bonito to hand off to Brittany










Brittany getting beat up by a light tackle bonito










Dad getting beat up by a light tackle bonito










End Result










and last but not least Britt-Britt posing with her first ever Pompano.......That girl sure looks

proud of that fish.....Way to go Britt:clap


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like you had a great day!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

We did Seacapt.

We really enjoyed the relaxing lawn chair fishing..........The girls had a blast catching the Bonito. My Father and I had way to much fun chasing the schooling Bonito up and down the beach throwing Mirrolures at em. 

I really enjoyed it and can't wait to do it again


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Great new pictures added now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dantheman (Jan 17, 2008)

nice Post Brad, :takephoto that was a fun time out Surf Fishing.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pictures Brad !!!!!!!!! Looks like you guys had a good time. You have a nice looking family.

Scott


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *parrothead (11/12/2008)*Great pictures Brad !!!!!!!!! Looks like you guys had a good time. You have a nice looking family.
> 
> Scott


Thanks alot Parrothead...That's a really nice thing to say:letsdrink


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Greatfish and even better lookin water.:clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats awesome. I've been wanting to catch some bobos from the beach. We did see some in the surf a couple weeks ago that wouldn't eat. Sounds like an awesome day. :clap


----------



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

was all your catch west of portifino complexes


----------



## brickyard83 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great post! 



Did the black drum take live shrimp?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *olilly (11/12/2008)*was all your catch west of portifino complexes


Just west...yes. We were at the first parking lot

to the above post, yes the BD ate a live shrimp..good call


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang Brad looks like little Brittany has been catching more fish than you! oke

Looks like you guys had a great time, I still have not caught a Pomp yet! :banghead


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Between Brittany and Dawna I never get to be top angler anymore.

I think we trained em to well!!!!!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks nice Brad. Enjoy them now, before you know it, that little girl will be all grown up and you'll wonder where the time went.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

H2OMark,

She's actually my Lil' Sister..... So she better not grow up to fast. Bubba can't be there all the time to beat away all the little boys.


----------



## coomz (Jul 10, 2008)

are there any regulations or bag limits for bonito?


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Brad

Looks like you guys had a lot of fun. Give me a call when you are in town next weekend maybee we can wet a line or drink some beer. Oh we are still down for the Beer Pong Championship of the world, dont think I have forgotten about that one!!! Tell Donna I said whats up Deeboo!!!


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Very nice catches! Looks like yall had a great time!Verynice pics!Tight Lines to Ya!


----------

